# Welches Programm für Stapelverarbeitung?



## Mavericklp (9. September 2010)

Moin moin zusammen...

Ich bräuchte ma eure Hilfe. Und zwar muss ich etliche Bilder (momentan ca 12.000) Verarbeiten. Das Problem an dem Ganzen ist, das diese Bilder momentan in mehreren Ordnern liegen und da eigentlich auch bleiben sollen. Desweiteren sind die Bilder in allen gängigen Formaten. JPG, BMP, GIF, PSD, PNG und auch Tiff. Außerdem liegen die Bilder in allen Möglichen Auflösungen vor. das kleinste bild ist 485px x 380px und das größte Bild 4800px x 8974px.

In Photoshop(CS3) habe ich schon eine Stapelverarbeitung laufen.
Öffnen;
Hintergrundfarbe einstellen (weiß);
Bildgröße (72DPI);  // für einen Webshop
Skripten (Bild einpassen...); // für eine Max. breite oder Max. höhe
Arbeitsfläsche; // für gleiche Seiten verhältnisse bei allen Bildern, gefüllt wird der leere bereich mit einem weißem Hintergrund
Speichern unter (als JPG, Qualität 12);
Schließen (ohne Speichern);

Das Problem, ist aber ich brauche die Bilder in folgenden maßen
100px x 100px;
143px x 220px;
600px x 600px;

Das wären dann mindestens 3 durchläufe, da Photoshop ja nicht als Zielverzeichniss mehrere Ordner benutzen kann (außer der Bild Prozessor ab Version CS4). Am besten, wäre sogar wenn die Unterordner der Lieferanten noch erhalten blieben würden. Das wären dann aber mitlerweile 48 Durchläufe Plus pro lieferant 3 durchläufe für die vershiedenen auflösungen

Zusätzlich kann ich die GIF Bilder nicht als JPG speichern. Außer wenn ich "für Web speichern" auswähle. Aber diese Funktion ist für die Stapelverarbeitung absuluter sche**. Da die Option speichern unter vorher definiert werden muss. Also jedes mal muss der Schritt wieder neu angelegt werden.

So jetzt meine Frage:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das ein anderes Programm so eine Stapelverabeitung mit Multiblen Zielordnern und voller JPG unterstützung realisieren kann? 

Würde bei JPG von mir aus auch umsteigen auf PNG.

Schon einmal vielen Dank für jeden Tipp den ich bekomme******


----------



## shadowmonkz (30. September 2010)

Kannst mal http://www.irfanview.de anschauen (Batchverarbeitung), bin aber nicht sicher ob das mit den Ordnern dort funktioniert.


----------

